# Is Rousey the biggest spoiled brat in MMA history?



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not one for kicking someone while they're down, and I take no joy in Rousey's loss last night, but her attitude since losing to Holly Holm has been absolutely appalling.

She never fully acknowledged the loss to Holm and admitted that she was the better woman, she blocked out the MMA media for an ENTIRE YEAR and, to top it off last night, refused to really acknowledge Nunes and refused to address all of the loyal supporters and fans that paid good money to fly out and watch her live.

It's 'me me me' with Rousey and she doesn't seem to give a shit about anyone but herself. She was in complete denial after the Holm loss and refused to even acknowledge her own mistakes. I have never seen a champion react the way this spoiled brat has for an entire year. She's a disgraceful champ, imo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree.

I took a lot of pleasure in her defeat against Holm.

I was pleased she lost again last night.

Maybe she's finally started to adhere to that age old piece of advice everyones mother told them.

"If you've got nothing nice to say, say nothing at all"


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Spite said:


> I agree.
> 
> I took a lot of pleasure in her defeat against Holm.
> 
> ...


In terms of Rousey's actual mother, she comes across as a complete control freak and a bit crazy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> In terms of Rousey's actual mother, she comes across as a complete control freak and a bit crazy.


Ha, just like her coach.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

She did acknowledge em inside the octagon albeit very briefly. Before she won the belt or soon after I saw the countdown show which delved personally into her life. That's when I realized where her strength and weaknesses were. She's very similar to BJ and Vitor. There's been a few fighters who shunned the media right after a bout. To each their own. But the answer to this is to look deeper into her psych and I'll leave it at that. Wish her well, but WMMA has evolved already and has moved on.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, she is... but honestly rep, i feel like i have already said it enough times :laugh: Ronda won't ever do anything to change that perception, and now... without fighting, she will quickly fade until the 34 yr old 2nd failed comeback.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I see her as a product of her environment.

Ronda represents the SJW, leftist, with me or against me, anti-intellectual, oversimplify everything to shades of black and white mentality.

Ronda isn't alone. The majority of school teachers and college professors bring young people up to think the same way Ronda does. A lot of celebrities & athletes like Colin Kapernick have the same mentality as Ronda.

That mentality emphasizes living in denial to be "empowering" and "liberating". At the same time they typically view facts to be "slavery" and "evil".

Its not a big surprise that someone like Ronda who subscribes to those things would chose to live in denial over how good (or bad) her striking is. Play the blame game in terms of blaming having to do a lot of interviews and media for her loss to Holly Holm. And do whatever she can to avoid facts and reality.

Living in denial to escape facts and reality is the type of mindset and perspective Ronda and many others are brought up in and encouraged to embrace.

Its not a big surprise that type of mentality isn't very compatible with sports or martial arts, which emphasize looking at reality to become a better person and improve yourself.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Trix said:


> I see her as a product of her environment.
> 
> Ronda represents the SJW, leftist, with me or against me, anti-intellectual, oversimplify everything to shades of black and white mentality.
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm not sure a nailhead has been hit harder or more accurately than this. Run for office, you'll have my vote.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Trix said:


> I see her as a product of her environment.
> 
> Ronda represents the SJW, leftist, with me or against me, anti-intellectual, oversimplify everything to shades of black and white mentality.
> 
> ...


Yes, I had very similar thoughts and in fact was thinking about writing up a piece about how Rousey's embarassment perfectly puts an end to a year where modern feminism took massive hits. Rousey bought into her own "I am a woman and can do anything!" BS so heavily as to become delusional about the real limits on what she can and can't do. It's really tragic because if Rousey had a good coach and an intelligent mindset, she very well could have been an amazing fighter.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess it takes all kinds. Except for all the casual fans, most have known for the longest time that her unbecoming behavior is more of a defining characteristic than her wins, losses, and (poor) personal choices. To uncover the "whys", you'd have to peel back the layers of her personality and experience. In the end, however, it might not be as complex as some might imagine.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Trix said:


> Ronda represents the SJW, leftist,


I agree with your post, except that's more a bully, rightist thing.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

When a person grows up with their father killing themselves, and their mother as driven and potentially crazed as Ronda's, a kid is going to be mentally scarred in many ways. Thats the reality. It doesn't matter how much money you make, how much success you have, you are going to be screwed up and have issues. And she did, she had eating disorders, confidence problems the works. 
Personally I admire her and what she achieved, her focus and ruthless drive to succeed at the top despite a difficult upbringing. The only people who have spoiled her are the UFC, and they spoiled her because she made them massive cash, so spoiled isn't the right word. She deserved that treatment because of what she did. She did a lot for women in general actually and I'd say inspired millions upon millions of young girls around the world to succeed. 

She might come across as bratty, but we don't know whats going on in her head and the emotional trauma she goes through. Sometimes we view superstars and think they should just be happy being so successful but reality is they generally aren't. A good friend of mine is the son of an oligarch. He has been filthy rich his whole life doing the best of everything. The dude hates himself. Look at George Michael beloved by everyone, but doing crack and heroin because he can't live with himself. 

At the end of the day the game has passed her by in the last two years. Women's MMA has evolved vastly faster then mens has. It seems like in 2 years its come further then mens did in almost 20. She was at the top, but she's been found out now. We should be praising her and remembering her fondly for what she did for womens MMA, because without her it would not nearly be what it is now and accepted widely. Her personality and charisma and attitude is what brought it to where it is like it or not. 
I personally respect her and could not give two fu*** about whether she didn't touch gloves with meisha tate, said the wrong thing after a fight or refused to do interviews. I'll remember her for being the best in her time by a mile and bringing women MMA to heights unseen, and perhaps unseen again. Theres is not another woman on the roster that the world gives a shit about, and there may not be for a very long time if ever.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> When a person grows up with their father killing themselves, and their mother as driven and potentially crazed as Ronda's, a kid is going to be mentally scarred in many ways. Thats the reality. It doesn't matter how much money you make, how much success you have, you are going to be screwed up and have issues. And she did, she had eating disorders, confidence problems the works.
> Personally I admire her and what she achieved, her focus and ruthless drive to succeed at the top despite a difficult upbringing. The only people who have spoiled her are the UFC, and they spoiled her because she made them massive cash, so spoiled isn't the right word. She deserved that treatment because of what she did. She did a lot for women in general actually and I'd say inspired millions upon millions of young girls around the world to succeed.
> 
> She might come across as bratty, but we don't know whats going on in her head and the emotional trauma she goes through. Sometimes we view superstars and think they should just be happy being so successful but reality is they generally aren't. A good friend of mine is the son of an oligarch. He has been filthy rich his whole life doing the best of everything. The dude hates himself. Look at George Michael beloved by everyone, but doing crack and heroin because he can't live with himself.
> ...


It was the media and fanbase that made her into a star. I know people who have suffered serious trauma in their lives and they aren't spoiled, entitled 'the world owes me something' brats.

I understand that childhood trauma can cause lots of issues, but there comes a time when you have to take self-responsibility for your own behaviour and action in the world. 'My dad was an alcoholic, therefore that justifies me being an alcoholic and abusing my family. I had trauma." Man/woman up and take some damn responsibility for your actions. Give the fans that have supported you for an entire year whilst you have ignored them something back. Don't just storm off like a little brat and act like the outside, objective world doesn't exist. People travelled and spent thousands of dollars to watch you live, and you just storm off because things didn't go your way.

I'm glad she's no longer the representative of WMMA. Miesha Tate always was the better rep; she just didn't have the skill set.

We all have our own trials/tribulations in life - the test is to see how well you deal with them. Ronda has suffered the devastating effects of simple cause and effect and karma has come back round to bite her in the ass. She lost to Holm and could have acknowledged her mistakes and come back stronger than ever. Instead, she ignored reality. Still felt she was untouchable. Didn't need the people that made her into a star in the first place. She paid the ultimate price. Now she'll go back to her 'safe space'.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It was the media and fanbase that made her into a star. I know people who have suffered serious trauma in their lives and they aren't spoiled, entitled 'the world owes me something' brats.
> 
> I understand that childhood trauma can cause lots of issues, but there comes a time when you have to take self-responsibility for your own behaviour and action in the world. 'My dad was an alcoholic, therefore that justifies me being an alcoholic and abusing my family. I had trauma." Man/woman up and take some damn responsibility for your actions. Give the fans that have supported you for an entire year whilst you have ignored them something back. Don't just storm off like a little brat and act like the outside, objective world doesn't exist. People travelled and spent thousands of dollars to watch you live, and you just storm off because things didn't go your way.
> 
> ...


I don't think you see the real reason she is not doing media and walked off after the fight. She is not emotionally strong enough to do it. She might have the mental strength to train like a demon and become a champ but she would have just broken down in tears post fight, and I could see it in the pre fight build up where she did interviews in the countdowns etc, she was on the verge of tears all the time. 
I have a sister who is exactly the same. She cannot handle anything but will start crying and just can't handle emotional adversity. She wasn't spoiled or anything, a normal upbringing but just can't not break down and cry when faced with certain things. Its not by choice it just happens. And at some point we just have to get our head around that and accept it. Hate her for it if you want, but whatever happens in her head is not the same as what happens in an emotionally rounded persons head. I don't believe she has the ability to change it. People can't always control their physical reactions to stuff. 

You can hate people for their inadequacies, or you can try and understand them if they aren't the end of the world and the person has a bunch of positive qualities too. I fully accept Ronda should have acted differently in a bunch of situations, but I think she is too messed up to be able to do that.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> You can hate people for their inadequacies, or you can try and understand them if they aren't the end of the world and the person has a bunch of positive qualities too. I fully accept Ronda should have acted differently in a bunch of situations, but I think she is too messed up to be able to do that.


There are so many people who have experienced worse than Rousey or even nothing at all, comparatively. The problem is, you may understand them (if you will), you may accept, embrace, and respect them (if you choose), but in life, there are consequences for terrible, self-centered, behavior. 

This thread, and the majority of posters on it get that. Clearly, not everyone does, however.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Trix said:


> Ronda represents the SJW, leftist, with me or against me, anti-intellectual, oversimplify everything to shades of black and white mentality.


 funny you think that. Religious Conservatives seem to cause most of the problems in the world. 
Leftist are flaky but harmless.

Maybe conservatives can not see the problem, because they are the problem

You probably even belive the Islamic State are leftist


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> I don't think you see the real reason she is not doing media and walked off after the fight. She is not emotionally strong enough to do it. She might have the mental strength to train like a demon and become a champ but she would have just broken down in tears post fight, and I could see it in the pre fight build up where she did interviews in the countdowns etc, she was on the verge of tears all the time.
> I have a sister who is exactly the same. She cannot handle anything but will start crying and just can't handle emotional adversity. She wasn't spoiled or anything, a normal upbringing but just can't not break down and cry when faced with certain things. Its not by choice it just happens. And at some point we just have to get our head around that and accept it. Hate her for it if you want, but whatever happens in her head is not the same as what happens in an emotionally rounded persons head. I don't believe she has the ability to change it. People can't always control their physical reactions to stuff.
> 
> You can hate people for their inadequacies, or you can try and understand them if they aren't the end of the world and the person has a bunch of positive qualities too. I fully accept Ronda should have acted differently in a bunch of situations, but I think she is too messed up to be able to do that.


It doesn't matter how emotionally immature you are; there are consequences for your behaviour in the objective, real world. Too many people use earlier trauma as a cop out for their moronic behaviour (like the alcoholic example I used). 

BS she can't change it. We are born with the gift of free will. Rousey doesn't belong in a mental institute, she can change her behaviour and actions at any time in the real world. Just like the alcoholic can give up alcohol with enough willpower and determination. Nothing is set in stone, and that includes people's behaviours and emotions. The only constant is change. This is a test to see if Rousey is willing to change and mature into a better person. It's entirely up to her whether she embraces her hardship and overcomes it or cowers away in the corner and cries into her safe space thinking the world still owes her something. Everything is a choice. She is no victim. Unfortunately for her, I think she's going to undergo even more self-inflicted suffering before she wakes up.

Pain is a harsh, but excellent teacher. There are people going through 100x worse than what Rousey is and they soldier on and get on with it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm enjoying it too.

As I mentioned before; she got what she planted !

Wish her more humiliation in the future.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Warning said:


> funny you think that. Religious Conservatives seem to cause most of the problems in the world.
> Leftist are flaky but harmless......


Yeah, those Bible Study folk just wreak havoc wherever they go. I'm fearful when I see them walking down the street.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's 'me me me' with Rousey and she doesn't seem to give a shit about anyone but herself.


Wow, that quote could totally be about Conor McGregor and I honestly can't say who was more spoiled and protected by UFC and media at this point, though somehow I doubt you will ever build a thread to unload on Conor's misbehaviors like you are doing with Ronda.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Warning said:
> 
> 
> > funny you think that. Religious Conservatives seem to cause most of the problems in the world.
> ...


If they had any power they would be burning Witches if they could. Good thing the US government has a separation of church and state. Give religious conservatives a inch and they would turn the US into the middle east


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Wow, that quote could totally be about Conor McGregor and I honestly can't say who was more spoiled and protected by UFC and media at this point, though somehow I doubt you will ever build a thread to unload on Conor's misbehaviors like you are doing with Ronda.


The difference I see is, Conor truly is humble in victory and defeat. He handles both well. He promotes fights and creates drama, but he's a good guy in the end. Same for Cody I noticed. Ronda was very rude in victory, one of the worst I've seen and that's probably why the masses love Conor and can't stand Ronda. 

That said, if Conor got schooled like Ronda just did, trust me, you'd see threads, and tweets you'd see ruthlessness. My guess is you'd start some of those threads.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Warning said:


> If they had any power they would be burning Witches if they could. ...


Yes I've been to some of their witch burning rallies. They lobby to get it legalized every year. Truly wicked folk.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Warning said:


> ..Good thing the US government has a separation of church and state...


BTW, that religious freedom clause you like so much? Those evil witch burning Christians thought of it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

posting in a religion thread


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It was the media and fanbase that made her into a star. I know people who have suffered serious trauma in their lives and they aren't spoiled, entitled 'the world owes me something' brats.
> 
> I understand that childhood trauma can cause lots of issues, but there comes a time when you have to take self-responsibility for your own behaviour and action in the world. 'My dad was an alcoholic, therefore that justifies me being an alcoholic and abusing my family. I had trauma." Man/woman up and take some damn responsibility for your actions. Give the fans that have supported you for an entire year whilst you have ignored them something back. Don't just storm off like a little brat and act like the outside, objective world doesn't exist. People travelled and spent thousands of dollars to watch you live, and you just storm off because things didn't go your way.
> 
> ...





Goat Man said:


> There are so many people who have experienced worse than Rousey or even nothing at all, comparatively. The problem is, you may understand them (if you will), you may accept, embrace, and respect them (if you choose), but in life, there are consequences for terrible, self-centered, behavior.
> 
> This thread, and the majority of posters on it get that. Clearly, not everyone does, however.





ReptilianSlayer said:


> Pain is a harsh, but excellent teacher. There are people going through 100x worse than what Rousey is and they soldier on and get on with it.


Dudes, you sound as her troublesome past is used as an excuse for murder, rápe, child abuse, wife/boyfriend beating or at least DUI crashing a car into some pregnant women that makes her some terrible human being. You should keep in mind that we're talking about not shaking hands and not wanting to talk into a microphone in front of a camera. Nothing to go crazy about.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes I've been to some of their witch burning rallies. They lobby to get it legalized every year. Truly wicked folk.


Government wont let them burn people. So they burn crosses instead.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Warning said:


> Government wont let them burn people. So they burn crosses instead.


:confused02: Are you drinking?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> :confused02: Are you drinking?



Just bringing the yin to the yang. Before yelling about "lefties". Righties should face their own demons instead. 
I say this as a non political Libertarian


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Warning said:


> Just bringing the yin to the yang. Before yelling about "lefties". Righties should face their own demons instead..


er, which is cross burning?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> The difference I see is, Conor truly is humble in victory and defeat. He handles both well. He promotes fights and creates drama, but he's a good guy in the end. Same for Cody I noticed. Ronda was very rude in victory, one of the worst I've seen and that's probably why the masses love Conor and can't stand Ronda.
> 
> That said, if Conor got schooled like Ronda just did, trust me, you'd see threads, and tweets you'd see ruthlessness. My guess is you'd start some of those threads.


"Conor is humble..."

Ok, man.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> "Conor is humble..."
> 
> Ok, man.


He is. He hugs his opponents after he beats them, even hugged Siver. He was gracious to Aldo and Mendez. Did Ronda do that? 

I'm not saying he's a humble guy in general, but he's humble in victory in defeat. Ronda is not.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> He is. He hugs his opponents after he beats them, even hugged Siver. He was gracious to Aldo and Mendez. Did Ronda do that?
> 
> I'm not saying he's a humble guy in general, but he's humble in victory in defeat. Ronda is not.


Conor is not humble. Period. 
He is the opposite of anything resembling humbleness. 
Ronda being slightly worse than him won't change that.

Edit: Ronda had humble moments too.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Conor is not humble. Period.
> He is the opposite of anything resembling humbleness.
> Ronda being slightly worse than him won't change that.
> 
> Edit: Ronda had humble moments too.


Of course, but it's the exception with her, not the rule. With McGregor, he's always gracious in victory, always saying positive things about his opponents. It's something fans pickup on. There's a real difference.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> When a person grows up with their father killing themselves, and their mother as driven and potentially crazed as Ronda's, a kid is going to be mentally scarred in many ways. Thats the reality. It doesn't matter how much money you make, how much success you have, you are going to be screwed up and have issues. And she did, she had eating disorders, confidence problems the works.
> Personally I admire her and what she achieved, her focus and ruthless drive to succeed at the top despite a difficult upbringing. The only people who have spoiled her are the UFC, and they spoiled her because she made them massive cash, so spoiled isn't the right word. She deserved that treatment because of what she did. She did a lot for women in general actually and I'd say inspired millions upon millions of young girls around the world to succeed.
> 
> She might come across as bratty, but we don't know whats going on in her head and the emotional trauma she goes through. Sometimes we view superstars and think they should just be happy being so successful but reality is they generally aren't. A good friend of mine is the son of an oligarch. He has been filthy rich his whole life doing the best of everything. The dude hates himself. Look at George Michael beloved by everyone, but doing crack and heroin because he can't live with himself.
> ...


Rousey will probably be remembered as the Mother of WMMA. She has done some remarkable things with her life and become very wealthy.

She may well have mental health problems and if so then I hope she gets help for them. What sticks in my throat is the fact that when she was on top she was a bully, and not just to fighters either. I bet I could list 20 instances of Rousey being an absolute bitch during the time she was Champ.

The simple fact is people don't like bullies. Ronda Rousey represents everything your were told you about bullies when you were little, how they are cowards and have nothing to say when they are afraid etc. Well last year Holy Holm knocked a bully out, the world wents nuts and everything you were told about bullies came true, she went into her shell and was broken and remains broken to this day. 

That Holm KO was in most peoples eyes one of the greatest moments in MMA history and we talk mental illness all you like, but if she had shown some maturity, class and sportsmanship during her title reign fans would probably have been supportive, instead she became the Meme event of the year.

Personally I'm glad she lost, but didn't get the same feeling of elation I got from the Holm KO. To be honest I feel pity for her, because at the moment thats what she is - pitiful.

She has reaped what she has sown. But I think it may be time to show her some compassion, lest we all become bulling arseholes ourselves.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It doesn't matter how emotionally immature you are; there are consequences for your behaviour in the objective, real world. Too many people use earlier trauma as a cop out for their moronic behaviour (like the alcoholic example I used).
> 
> BS she can't change it. We are born with the gift of free will. Rousey doesn't belong in a mental institute, she can change her behaviour and actions at any time in the real world. Just like the alcoholic can give up alcohol with enough willpower and determination. Nothing is set in stone, and that includes people's behaviours and emotions. The only constant is change. This is a test to see if Rousey is willing to change and mature into a better person. It's entirely up to her whether she embraces her hardship and overcomes it or cowers away in the corner and cries into her safe space thinking the world still owes her something. Everything is a choice. She is no victim. Unfortunately for her, I think she's going to undergo even more self-inflicted suffering before she wakes up.
> 
> Pain is a harsh, but excellent teacher. There are people going through 100x worse than what Rousey is and they soldier on and get on with it.


5-10 years ago I would have agreed with you, but in that time I've met a number of people with childhood trauma's who can't control or change they emotional reactions to things. I believe peoples brains wiring gets messed up permanently when they are young and have certain traumas. Sure some people over come them and turn them into positives but not everyone is that lucky.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Rousey will probably be remembered as the Mother of WMMA. She has done some remarkable things with her life and become very wealthy.
> 
> She may well have mental health problems and if so then I hope she gets help for them. What sticks in my throat is the fact that when she was on top she was a bully, and not just to fighters either. I bet I could list 20 instances of Rousey being an absolute bitch during the time she was Champ.
> 
> ...


Wasn't the bullying thing with Meisha Tate who's boyfriend had physically assaulted her years before in an altercation? What other incidents were there - Betch Coheia who had brought up the suicide thing? And the only other thing I remember is with Holly Holm, who i agree with Ronda is a fake roider, just need to take one look at her physique to know that. The Preachers daughter is no saint. 

And your last point is very true indeed. Ronda has been kicked every which way till Sunday, possible received more hatred then any other woman alive after her loss. For someone with existing mental health problems I think thats quite enough. People who want to further twist the knife at this point need to ask themselves what kind of a person they are to be so high and mighty about a bit of nonsense pre and post fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Wasn't the bullying thing with Meisha Tate who's boyfriend had physically assaulted her years before in an altercation? What other incidents were there - Betch Coheia who had brought up the suicide thing? And the only other thing I remember is with Holly Holm, who i agree with Ronda is a fake roider, just need to take one look at her physique to know that. The Preachers daughter is no saint.
> 
> And your last point is very true indeed. Ronda has been kicked every which way till Sunday, possible received more hatred then any other woman alive after her loss. For someone with existing mental health problems I think thats quite enough. People who want to further twist the knife at this point need to ask themselves what kind of a person they are to be so high and mighty about a bit of nonsense pre and post fight.


The Brian Caraway incident was to do with Cat Zingano theres two sides to story, he says it was accidental, her teams says it wasn't. Basically had nothing to do with Rousey.

Incidents I can remember involving Rousey being a bully -

Bullied ring girls
Bullied a female TUF producer
Mocked Cyborg
Went off on PVZ for supporting Holm
Pretty much everything she did on TUF involving Tate

The you have all the other stuff like the arrogance of the woman and the lack of graciousness in victory and defeat.

I don't necessarily think she is all to blame, she doesnt have the people around her to reign her in. Its like her ex-boyfriend shaub said - _'She's so successful, she's surrounded by people that worship her and go "yes, yes, that's a great idea". But when I said "I don't think that's a good idea," now I'm a hater.'_

Personally I think she does need support, tough love. She needs someone with enough influence in her life that can pull her aside and make decisions for her. Sadly it seems the only person that wields that much influence over her is Edmund and that bloke isn't just a bad trainer, hes a POS too.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Of course, but it's the exception with her, not the rule. With McGregor, he's always gracious in victory, always saying positive things about his opponents. It's something fans pickup on. There's a real difference.


Man, Ronda Rousey is an idol for many kids in Brazil. She came here and actively participated in helping in giving those kids a new direction in live through Judo seminars and sports in general along Brazilian Olympian medalist Flávio Canto. She even left her UFC belt in Brazil devoted to those kids. Brazilian fans were cheering to her over local Bethe Correa for that reason. 










Conor McGregor has out of this world skills as a fighter, but "humble", "gracious", "saying positive things", will never describe him. Nobody will remember Conor McGregor or relate to him when hearing adjectives like those, because he is the greediest, most pompous and arrogant selfish individual to the date ("most UFC fighters are bums who make less than my employes...", remember that?), and that is what sells, so stop acting like he is some sort of Demian Maia, GSP or Rich Franklin.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, Ronda Rousey is an idol for many kids in Brazil. She came here and actively participated in helping in giving those kids a new direction in live through Judo seminars and sports in general along Brazilian Olympian medalist Flávio Canto. She even left her UFC belt in Brazil devoted to those kids. Brazilian fans were cheering to her over local Bethe Correa for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly massive Conor fan myself, as you know. But I think Conor is head and shoulders above Rousey when it comes to fighter respect.

I can't stand the persona that Conor projects but it is just that, a persona. He is a different person away from the cameras, in fact before he became a huge star you can see interviews with him where he is just laid back and having fun - that is the real Conor.

Conor isn't liked by the fighters because he is seen as two-faced. He's nice to people in the locker rooms but turns into a cúnt when the camera's are about. So because of that he needs his own room nowadays. But I can't recall Conor disrespecting opponents outside of the usual fight build up. I remember him saying after the Aldo KO that Aldo was a phenomenal fighter and deserved to go long than he did.

I think people recognise that deep down Conor does respect the fighter, so although when he lost to Diaz there was a bit of a backlash, it was nowhere near the scale of the Rousey backlash.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Warning said:


> If they had any power they would be burning Witches if they could. Good thing the US government has a separation of church and state. Give religious conservatives a inch and they would turn the US into the middle east


Not sure where you stumbled onto this (I wouldn't suggest that you admit you formulated it yourself), but it is an uneducated, sheep-like comment.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> I think people recognise that deep down Conor does respect the fighter, so although when he lost to Diaz there was a bit of a backlash, it was nowhere near the scale of the Rousey backlash.


And Conor's actions after the fight defused a lot of that reaction to his loss... he came out, he gave Nate his respect, went away and improved as a fighter. Ronda does not of that, she sulks, gets fat then comes back no better than before. 

I really like Cruz's actions after his fight, he has a loud minority who really don't like him, i can bet a lot of them respected his toughness in the cage and how he has come across after the fight, to be humble and respectful after such bitter back and forth before hand, it shows class... earns you new fans.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, Ronda Rousey is an idol for many kids in Brazil. ....


I think it's fair to say they have a much better role model now in Nunes. Much better attitude, much more inspirational.  I don't hate Ronda, i just think she needs to make changes in the way she thinks. In fact in a few years I bet she agrees with me and disagrees with you.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> And Conor's actions after the fight defused a lot of that reaction to his loss... he came out, he gave Nate his respect, went away and improved as a fighter. Ronda does not of that, she sulks, gets fat then comes back no better than before.
> 
> I really like Cruz's actions after his fight, he has a loud minority who really don't like him, i can bet a lot of them respected his toughness in the cage and how he has come across after the fight, to be humble and respectful after such bitter back and forth before hand, it shows class... earns you new fans.


Exactly. Rousey had a full year but that time was used to blank out the MMA media and sob on chat shows. She can open her heart on a chat show but can't find the inner strength to give a proper congratulations to HH. It's that kind of stuff that sets people against her.

I think she is done, I hope Don is wrong about her mental health issues, but I suspect he's right.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> And Conor's actions after the fight defused a lot of that reaction to his loss... he came out, he gave Nate his respect, went away and improved as a fighter. Ronda does not of that, she sulks, gets fat then comes back no better than before.
> 
> I really like Cruz's actions after his fight, he has a loud minority who really don't like him, i can bet a lot of them respected his toughness in the cage and how he has come across after the fight, to be humble and respectful after such bitter back and forth before hand, it shows class... earns you new fans.


Exactly. Two great examples. It's the losses that reveal the most, but the way you win also reveals a lot. Ronda was good at neither.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't believe people are comparing Ronda and Conor. Sure they are both divas but that's pretty much were the comparison ends.

Competition faced...Huge edge to Conor.
Better Promoter.....Huge edge to Conor.
Better Person.....Huge edge to Conor.
More Humble.....Huge edge to Conor.
Mentally Strong....Huge edge to Conor.
Acting like money and fame isn't important while whoring themselves to Hollywood...Yeah that's Ronda
Bulking up...Ronda


I can keep going but what's the point. Conor is honest about liking money, cars and fame, that's right he's actually honest. Ronda loves all that money as well but she just pretends not too while living in that mansion and getting the Mariah Carey treatment from her YES crew.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Wow, that quote could totally be about Conor McGregor and I honestly can't say who was more spoiled and protected by UFC and media at this point, though somehow I doubt you will ever build a thread to unload on Conor's misbehaviors like you are doing with Ronda.


Are you serious?

Conor McGregor didn't run away for an entire year after his loss to Nate Diaz. Didn't turn down a post-fight interview with Joe Rogan or miss the post-fight press conference after the fight. Gave props to Aldo after beating him. Gave props to Nate after losing to him.

McGregor also addressed his fans immediately after being pulled from missing a UFC 200 press conference.

McGregor, as obsessed with materialism as he is, is worlds apart from Rousey in terms of mental fortitude and being spoiled by the UFC. He got pulled from a pay-per-view for refusing media obligations.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> 5-10 years ago I would have agreed with you, but in that time I've met a number of people with childhood trauma's who can't control or change they emotional reactions to things. I believe peoples brains wiring gets messed up permanently when they are young and have certain traumas. Sure some people over come them and turn them into positives but not everyone is that lucky.


The notion that 'I have been abused therefore I have the right to abuse others' is one of the root causes of all the bad in this world.

I have suffered (through trauma) therefore I will make others suffer.

We see this through childhood bully victims joining institutions where they can attain a position of power and abuse others with their authority. Many fighters and figures in the MMA world have attested to Rousey being a bully. Even from poor Arianny Celeste, who has never had a bad word to say against any fighter on the roster. 

Going through pain does not give you the right to inflict that pain on others. Sorry, I just can't agree with or excuse this.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The notion that 'I have been abused therefore I have the right to abuse others' is one of the root causes of all the bad in this world.
> 
> I have suffered (through trauma) therefore I will make others suffer.
> 
> ...


What huge suffering did Rousey bring to other people¿ Taking verbal shots at other fighters/people that team up with her opponents¿ Nothing new to the fight game. The Arianny incident¿ All I can remember is that Rousey said that fighters should get paid more than ring girls. Not that wrong of a thought IMO.

And yes, very humble indeed our beloved McGregor:















But I guess, Rousey avoiding media is worse than McGregor throwing full unopened cans into the audience.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> What huge suffering did Rousey bring to other people¿ Taking verbal shots at other fighters/people that team up with her opponents¿ Nothing new to the fight game. The Arianny incident¿ All I can remember is that Rousey said that fighters should get paid more than ring girls. Not that wrong of a thought IMO.
> 
> And yes, very humble indeed our beloved McGregor:
> 
> ...


She hasn't caused physical harm to anyone or violated anyone's natural rights; I'm not suggesting she is an immoral person, per say, but more so, a bitch. 

Nobody likes a bitch. An arrogant, stuck up bitch who uses a position of power to abuse others. Several figures have attested to that being the case, including Paige VanZant.

No, she didn't make a general complaint about ring girls, she specifically target Celeste and Celeste has said that she continuously picks on her.

"It would have been really funny if I'd beaten Arianny Celeste, because that would be like a triathlete coming along and beating the runners in a marathon," Rousey said at the time. "Like, ‘Haha, it's your job to show your t*ts - I do that better than you!' Maybe next year. She's only getting older, and I'm reaching my prime."

Those words ooze hate, and she just comes across as nasty.

I certainly think McGregor has his character flaws, but his arrogant tangents are usually of a trolling nature. The gesture to the crowd. 'I'd like to apologize to absolutely fcking nobody!" He's a professional troll and injects some humor into his rants.

Rousey seems genuinely nasty.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Better Person.....Huge edge to Conor.
> More Humble.....Huge edge to Conor.


These are the points I disagree with. The "huge" adjective in particular. I can agree with all the rest you posted.

We are comparing two awful personalities.
Maybe Conor would edge Ronda, and I think he does in some aspects, and by edge, I understand as a slight advantage, but Conor and the word "humble" doesn't mix and people are trying to pick some rare examples to prove he is actually a humble person, when 99% of the time he is trashing someone, even people he isn't fighting. Using his money to humiliate other fellow athletes for no good reason. 
Seriously, to say Conor McGregor is a humble person is the closest thing of trolling I can imagine. 
There's no discussion about this, yet, here we are discussing about Conor being humble. Really?

He being openly greedy is a positive aspect, no doubt. He is authentic in that matter, but humble? Gracious? Respectful? Come on...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ronda's MMA career is over.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

The people who are criticising Rhonda Rousy with personal attacks, fundamentally need help, I'm not saying my life is perfect far from it but the vitriol and the verbal abuse directed towards her says more about the person expressing the sentiments than Rhonda herself. Basically the Internet community is full of bitter twisted twerps, that ease their own misery and pain by spewing out more shit, I'm not judging here, is it not a fact, search your feelings people.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I certainly think McGregor has his character flaws, but his arrogant tangents are usually of a trolling nature. The gesture to the crowd. 'I'd like to apologize to absolutely fcking nobody!" He's a professional troll and injects some humor into his rants.


Even if he's trolling, it's arrogance. I don't even mind (even though I'd like it more if his fans would rave more about his good deeds like donating 50k to the local homeless shelter than how "clever" he trashed his next opponent), I very much appreciate his fighting. But no matter how often his fans blindly parrot his "humble in victory and defeat"-phrase it doesn't make it true. He's always a brash arrogant loudmouth, not humble. You want to see humble fighters¿ Look at Georges St. Pierre or Demian Maia.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Ronda's MMA career is over.


Probably not only her MMA career. I guess she will get offered way less swim suit photo shoots and film roles now with all the invincible badass mystique completely gone. At 207, there wasn't even a fight were she would go down in a heroic fashion, passing the torch to the next generation. She couldn't even show heart. She was like a lamb in the slaughter house with not a single word of her own to say how she will go down. It was as if Nunes had fought against some nobody no one has ever heard before. But at least, if she isn't too stupid with her money, she is set for life even with a wealthy living standard.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronda needs two things: A good psychologist and a good camp.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Ronda needs two things: A good psychologist and a good camp.


Ronda already has a good psychologist and a camp.










_Ronda, you have an amazing camp and I am your trainer and psychologist - Edmond Tarverdyan_


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Conor McGregor didn't run away for an entire year after his loss to Nate Diaz. Didn't turn down a post-fight interview with Joe Rogan or miss the post-fight press conference after the fight. Gave props to Aldo after beating him. Gave props to Nate after losing to him.
> 
> ...


And I ask you back. Are you serious you gave me a neg rep calling me "idiot" simply because I said this quote...



> It's 'me me me' with Rousey and she doesn't seem to give a shit about anyone but herself.


... could be about Conor McGregor?

I have news for you, GrappleRetarded, your hero is also immoral, by your own standards. :thumb03:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And I ask you back. Are you serious you gave me a neg rep calling me "idiot" simply because I said this quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave you that rep for posting like an idiot. You've tried to derail this thread into a McGregor whinge-session, and the quality of your posts has declined rapidly in recent times.

McGregor is not my idol. Or my hero. Or my guru. I wouldn't bother to ask for his autograph or picture if I saw him on the street.

He's obsessed with money and materialism. He wears stupid coats made from skinned alive animals. He says dumb shit. There, happy now? 

I do like watching him fight, though, and occasionally say some funny stuff and act like a troll. I'm not going to make a thread bashing him quite simply because I like him much more than Ronda Rousey and he has more redeeming qualities than she has, in my view.

Now, as Soojookoo would say, feck off.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> Even if he's trolling, it's arrogance. I don't even mind (even though I'd like it more if his fans would rave more about his good deeds like donating 50k to the local homeless shelter than how "clever" he trashed his next opponent), I very much appreciate his fighting. But no matter how often his fans blindly parrot his "humble in victory and defeat"-phrase it doesn't make it true. He's always a brash arrogant loudmouth, not humble. You want to see humble fighters¿ Look at Georges St. Pierre or Demian Maia.


I largely agree and went off him big time when he decided to wear that stupid fur coat. I don't really care for him - I just acknowledge that he's a once in a lifetime sporting figure and enjoy some of his antics.

Claiming that he is ALWAYS arrogant and a loud mouth is entirely false, though, and can be proven wrong with some video footage. No one is always anything. Our behaviour changes on a daily basis and we act differently around different people.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes. I don't hate many people hate is a strong word but I ******* hate Ronda. She is the worst sport ever. She can't do an interview when she loses. She disappeared after the Holmes loss and basically got mad at media for no good reason. Media has done a ton for her and she doesn't give a shit. She is super self conscious and weak minded and insecure. She got mad at Holly Holmes for no reason she literally had to make up some bullshit reason calling her fake when Fat Ronda is the fake one. She is a soar loser and an ever worse winner, She wouldn't shake Miesha's hand like a little bitch. Her coach is a retard who is also a piece of shit trying to fight Werdum. She is a fat girl that works out a lot you can see it in her face. As soon as she stops fighting which is probably right now she is going to balloon up. Also her acting sucks ass. She puts that stupid looking scowl on in her fight stare downs she has that same stupid look in every movie she's been in. She can't act she just puts that dumb ass mean face on, she probably uses that same dumb ass face when she climaxes in the bed. That stupid looking face is like Zoolander, 1 LOOK!!! Am I taking crazy pills here she has 1 LOOK. Anyway she is a ******* bitch she isn't a nice person and I don't like bully assholes who are cunty bitches so yes she is a spoiled brat piece of shit. I kept rewinding and watching her get KO'd by NUNES and it gave me joy. I usually don't get happy when fighters lose even the ones I don't like but I just can't stand Chubby Honda.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Warning said:


> funny you think that. Religious Conservatives seem to cause most of the problems in the world.
> Leftist are flaky but harmless.
> 
> Maybe conservatives can not see the problem, because they are the problem
> ...


I would say Islam muslims actually cause most the problems in the world with thier hateful bullshit ideology.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

JASONJRF said:


> Yes. I don't hate many people hate is a strong word but I ******* hate Ronda. She is the worst sport ever. She can't do an interview when she loses. She disappeared after the Holmes loss and basically got mad at media for no good reason. Media has done a ton for her and she doesn't give a shit. She is super self conscious and weak minded and insecure. She got mad at Holly Holmes for no reason she literally had to make up some bullshit reason calling her fake when Fat Ronda is the fake one. She is a soar loser and an ever worse winner, She wouldn't shake Miesha's hand like a little bitch. Her coach is a retard who is also a piece of shit trying to fight Werdum. She is a fat girl that works out a lot you can see it in her face. As soon as she stops fighting which is probably right now she is going to balloon up. Also her acting sucks ass. She puts that stupid looking scowl on in her fight stare downs she has that same stupid look in every movie she's been in. She can't act she just puts that dumb ass mean face on, she probably uses that same dumb ass face when she climaxes in the bed. That stupid looking face is like Zoolander, 1 LOOK!!! Am I taking crazy pills here she has 1 LOOK. Anyway she is a ******* bitch she isn't a nice person and I don't like bully assholes who are cunty bitches so yes she is a spoiled brat piece of shit. I kept rewinding and watching her get KO'd by NUNES and it gave me joy. I usually don't get happy when fighters lose even the ones I don't like but I just can't stand Chubby Honda.


Tell us more about how you feel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I gave you that rep for posting like an idiot. You've tried to derail this thread into a McGregor whinge-session, and the quality of your posts has declined rapidly in recent times.
> 
> McGregor is not my idol. Or my hero. Or my guru. I wouldn't bother to ask for his autograph or picture if I saw him on the street.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I must laugh now. The MMAF GOAT of threads derailing is calling me an idiot for "attempting to derail a thread", LOL.
There's no need to derail, your acknowledge of my comment was enough, thanks for that.

And just to put on record I never insulted you since our altercations while you were still Grapple Retarded, and you know I am a loyal person, but now you don't need my loyalty anymore because you got your pass from the mods to stay around after multiple bans, the same mods you PMd me saying that are imbeciles, btw, you start insulting me again as a typical radical fan boy, reacting with offenses when your fighter is criticized. You are not to be trusted and not the kind of person I would join no revolution with.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

How about everyone just shut the **** up and keep the thread on subject huh?

Happy new year everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I just saw a picture of Mikey Rourke at a screening for a documentary about Rhonda, had no idea anything like that was in the works. 

Through My Father's Eyes: The Ronda Rousey Story 

I guess it is supposed to be in theaters in March, I bet whoever paid her for this just lost a crap ton of money. Documentaries don't generally make a lot of money, but I can't imagine her recent performance is going to garner much enthusiasm for this


----------



## Trobi (Jan 14, 2017)

I watched pre-holm fight videos of Ronda. Man, she loved the camera - the limelight while she was winning. Then after the first loss, nothing. She is a disgusting coward!.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819553971106967552
:laugh:


----------

